# Youth Hunt this Weekend



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Taking my son and a friend of his that has never duck hunted. His friend is so excited. Expect Youth season to be very good this year as drakes should be showing their colors.

Good luck to all. Take a kid hunting and keep the tradition alive.


----------



## Omann_12 (Aug 17, 2010)

I hope you guys do well, but I have a question for you. I have seen very little color in North Dakota this year maybe it is just me but have you been seeing color?


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I am taking my nephew out for his first hunting trip under the apprentice program... it's a great deal!! My brother is over seas in Afghanistan so I thought it would be a great opportunity to get him in the field and get his mind off somethings.

Thanks Nodak Game & Fish, the youth programs are great!!


----------



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

The birds that came into the spread last weekend had color. You could id drake mallards fairly easy. Pintails are starting to color a little too.


----------



## Omann_12 (Aug 17, 2010)

Glad to hear your seeing some color. To be honest with you I really haven't been seeing that much color but I hope that I am wrong. Gotta love some plumage!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Color definitely ahead of average year. Many youth openers have been very difficult to identify drakes. Just saying this year will be easier than most.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

I think alot of the birds are showing more color than I have ever seen this early!
I am a kid, so does it count if I take myself hunting!!?
Good luck!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

An adult at least 18 years of age must accompany the resident youth hunter into the field, and a licensed adult is required to accompany a nonresident youth hunter. - From ND Game and Fish


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

deacon said:


> An adult at least 18 years of age must accompany the resident youth hunter into the field, and a licensed adult is required to accompany a nonresident youth hunter. - From ND Game and Fish


But If I am 16, I don't need anyone. Or atleast not in SD.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Andy Weber said:


> deacon said:
> 
> 
> > An adult at least 18 years of age must accompany the resident youth hunter into the field, and a licensed adult is required to accompany a nonresident youth hunter. - From ND Game and Fish
> ...


If you are 16, you cant hunt the youth season in ND


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Favorite weekend of the season - can't wait... Best wishes to all of the kids for a safe and fun weekend!


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I look forward to this weekend every year. I get to bring out a few kids, take some pictures, run my dog and just enjoy the show.

The local Fargo Delta Waterfowl chapter is again teaming up with the Cass County Wildlife Club in sponsoring the youth hunt Saturday morning. Last numbers that we had on Tuesday evening was 36 kids this year!

Have fun everyone, be safe!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Pumped for tomorrow...taking my 10 & 7 yr old back to Devils Lake for the weekend. Puddle ducks look out- the 410 single shot will be bringing it


----------



## sdmallardmasher (Sep 15, 2008)

Andy Weber- You might want to check the SD hunting book. If you turn 16 before the youth season you are UNABLE to hunt it. Just don't want ya gettin busted over it. Check it out before you go.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Awesome youth weekend. First days boys had flock after flock of canada geese coming into decoys for about an hour. So for two bagging their limit should have been easy, definitely were on the 'X'.

Second morning hunted a field primarily for ducks and again it was steady action for almost 2 hours. Boys had to learn how to identify drake mallards or ducks such as pintails and wigeons that came into decoys. Will try to post some pics tomorrow. Color of drakes was better than last year at this time, however still not that easy.


----------

